# Red Angus Sale! Come Join Us For Our 69th Anniversary



## wyonews (Jan 10, 2014)

Beckton's 69th Anniversary Red Angus Production Sale will be held on Tuesday April 8th, 2014.

To request information or a catalog Beckton's Red Angus Spring 2014 sale on April 8th, 2014 please fill in the form @ http://www.becktonredangus.com/BKT-Contact.php or contact [email protected]

The sale starts at 1 pm at Beckton. All lots will be available for viewing a day or two before the sale. A ranch lunch will be served at noon in the sale barn. After the sale please join us for a complimentary dinner at the Holiday Inn in Sheridan, Wyoming.

*Click to view main webpage*

*Click to view last years catalog*

*Click here for more sale information*

*Click here for cow size*

*Click here for Birth Weight & Calving Ease*

*2013 Sale lot videos below:*

*Viewing Lot # 1, Z386 PB, BECKTON NEBULA Z386 E3*





​
*Viewing Lot # 2, Z384 PB, BECKTON NEBULA Z384 J3*





​
*Viewing Lot # 3, Z307 PB, BECKTON NEBULA Z307 J3*





​
*Viewing Lot # 4, Z500 PB, BECKTON CLIFFTOP Z500 E4*





​
*Viewing Lot # 5, Z412 PB, BECKTON NEBULA Z412 W4*





​


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A really beautiful area of the West.....the Big Horn Mountains are my favorite and I really like the old West appeal of downtown Sheridan. Nearby, Buffalo is a really neat small town. Good Luck with your sale.

Regards, Mike


----------

